# I GOT FIRED



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

I recieved a letter in the mail today from the county, saying they no longer needed my services on the Marine Advisory Committee.

I guess I wasn't involved enough in the marine environment scene.:letsdrink



I even thought about trying harder:banghead I gotta quit being such a slacker.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

I hate to hear that Paul. Sounds like typical government CYA by getting rid of threats ASAP. There's more than one way to catch a snapper so I'm sure they will continue to hear from you.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that sucks.... run for mayor!

Capt. Paul for MAYOR!:letsdrink


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

dear Lord, Pensacola would be intersting with captain paul in charge...


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

budget cuts, they were paying you waaayyy too much


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Horse Shi%, what is the real reason. Activism, a free thinking mind. No let me guess, you went against the grain.:banghead:banghead


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Did Robert Turpin get a letter? I think that his position would be a good way to start saving 60k+....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

like i said... Capt. Paul for MAYOR!:letsdrink


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Dude, you can't work for Escambia County unless you are cover your ass, pass the buck, arrogant, condascending prick that really doesn't know squat and can't function everyday ina private sector job.Take it as a compliment.


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

Im kinda of glad , now I can get radical and not worry about it:shedevil

*Whos for blocking access to the 3 mile bridge in the morning:letsdrink*



*I am only kidding please dont come arrest me in the morning*


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry to hear that brother


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

paul, it's probably a blessing in disguise. the good lord won't close one door without opening another. i agree with above response, RUN FOR MAYOR.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm sureRobert had a lot to do with it. Sorry to hear that Paul.


----------



## willie joe (Oct 4, 2007)

*<U>CAPT. PAUL</U>*

*<U>FOR MAYOR!!</U>*


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

*All jokes aside it was an appointed position that I have volunteered to do for the past few years I was never paid a dime, I only did it to help influence the county to do what was best for our maritime community.*

*It was just a little odd to be releaved of my duties via mail, I guess I can take it off my list of things to do for free list.*

*Ed Fish is supposed to be my replacement Im sure he will do fine.*


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Paul - just let it feed your fire....and thanks for serving the fishing community while you were on the committee.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Evensplit (4/16/2008)*I'm sure Turpin had a lot to do with it. Sorry to hear that Paul.


<TABLE class=salaryTable><TBODY><TR><TD>Turpin, Robert K</TD><TD>BOCC</TD><TD>Chief, Marine Resources</TD><TD>$67,953.60</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Escambia county could pay the pensacola reef builders $450 a reef and have 151 reefs deployed each year at Turpins Cost to the taxpayers. I doubt Turpin has had 30 public county reefs deployed in the last 7 years. What a waste of a position.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that you're not part of the "establishment" any more, maybe we can get some answers - like why we really didn't apply for the destroyer, why we can't get the "Symphonia" as a reef, why the inshore reef permits have been buried, and why county vehicles can get submerged at the boat ramp without a DEP report, spill report, or an Investigation at the county.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim, I already know the answer, but its more fun for everyone to hear it....who's county vehicle got submerged at the boat ramp???? :angel


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Admiral Turpin tested Escambia county's first U-Boat just before the Holidays.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Did the brake malfunction on that county vehicle he dunked in the water?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

According to Him, the Transmission was convictedas the guilty party. 

Just curious, of the thousands of members and lurkers, how many of you have sunk a vehicle at the ramp?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

transmission huh....i figured it was operator error....lets see....if they have to buy him another 35,000 truck, how many more reefs could that buy for the county.....hummmm


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (4/16/2008)*transmission huh....i figured it was operator error....lets see....if they have to buy him another 35,000 truck, how many more reefs could that buy for the county.....hummmm


NONE - BECAUSE HE DOESN"TWANT TOPERMIT THEM!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

why in the world would the man in charge of marine resources not want to permit artificial reefs?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Robert doesn't believe in artificial reefs - especially fishing reefs. He believes that they disrupt the normal migratory patterns of fish, and that they do not provide true habitat to the fish, but rather collect fish for the slaughter. He is apparently opposed to the creation of new LARS areas andappears to betrying to do everything he can tostop our ability to deploy reefs in our area.

Ask him yourself and watch him twitch as he tries to spin the question.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy crap JIm! I mistakenly thought he was on our side...and pushing to help make it easy to deploy reefs! Thanks for clearing it up!

Paul...sorry to here that you are just to radical and foward thinking to work for the county.

By the way, talked to Kevin last night, he told me the fish species and count you guys got yesterday....:toast Lookin foward to the pics from Rich.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

Capt Paul Redman, I do not know you but hope to meet you one day. That is very low - "fire a volunteer" ??? sure saves tax payers money. Robert Turpin - I do not know him - but a captain who I work with lived in Pensacola years ago - he did some work with Sea Tow & knew Robert.He & Robert use to dump reefs - old boats filled with engines& anything else they could get. Tow them out & pull off board covering outdrive hole. Captain would dive down and anchor them down. All so dump 5 gallon plasticbuckets full of cement with 5' of3" poly rope to make reefs. -PLEASE NOTE -this is thecaptain story - not mine.... Poppy (aka Joe) PS will be at RFRA meeting tonite& pay my late dues....


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I too am sorry to hear this, especially how this change occrred. *Which commissioner appointed Paul?*

As for Robert Turpin,I cannot support manyof the statements made here. I have worked closely with Robert on many issues, and while I don't always agree with him, I could never say he was "anti-reef" oriented. He might sometimes be challenged with *Scientific Analness*, but we all have our faults, that does notmake us bad people.

Those that say he is trying to shut down the LAARS just don't know what they're talking about. He has called me in the past and asked for my support and our SRC MAC support on the LAARS and permitting issues. As for putting material in the water, the amount of bridge material and rubble he has deployed since Hurricane Ivan is incredible, I couldn't even guess how much material he has put down to build reefs.

He was also right there for me to assist in guiding me thru the process to try get the Symphonia and deploy her as reef whenI called him justlast week; 

It's OK to blast someone, BUTget your facts straight!! :nonono

Last the comments about restricting fish migration with reefs sounds more like our US Army Corp of Engineers position, not Roberts! 

PS: I do find the comment that he may have dumped his truck in the water funny, I will have to call him about that!:doh


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (4/17/2008)*PS: I do find the comment that he may have dumped his truck in the water funny, I will have to call him about that!:doh


No "may have" to it - that happened! Fairly nice Ford Expedition.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Capt. Paul, what County Commissioner's district do you live in?

They are the alpha hotels who should be appointing volunteers. We vote for the commissioners, so that means they can be replaced.

I agree with all of the negative comments about "Capt. Arrogant Turnip". I have never met any public employee that is such a alpha hotel. I have already contacted my commisioner regarding saving tax money by saying, Dump Turpin!

Tom :hoppingmad:hoppingmad


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (4/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Rammer Jammer (4/17/2008)*
> ...


Yeah, a friend of mine was part of the investigation as he was on the incident review board - I've seen the pictures.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Capt Paul, I guess you just Pissed off to many Politican's, way to Go:bowdown The Dictionary say's a Political is one skilled or active in Politics a Statesman:sick The only thing they care about is their Paycheck and Kissing who ever's A%* they can to Stay In Office and Collect a Paycheck, But I Guess Thats the American Way,If Our Federal Government gave As Much About Us As they Do Other Country's Maybe We would'nt be As Bad Off As We are, We Need to Start taking care of our self,s and the Hell with everybodyelse and as I have said before Florida Needs to listen to Our voice's ,Tourist want to come here for fishing and our beach Take one of them away then weare in Very Sad Shape, Dr CRABASS and Robert Need to be Replaced ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They Are Not Doing Anybody any Good Just Picking up A Paycheck at Our expense!!!!

My 2 cents worth


----------



## welder (Oct 19, 2007)

Got terminated from a non paying job, OK, put the Beer down before you go to work. 

Thank you for your time and Service :clap


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (4/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Rammer Jammer (4/17/2008)*
> ...




"Independant crew"... right :banghead 



I'll bite my tounge on this forum regarding this "civil servent". 



Capt. Paul thank you for your contribution to this county and the fishermen in the area. 



:usaflag


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

This just makes me sick :sick. Here you have a pensacola native and one of the maritime communities largest advocates who grasciously offers his time and expertise at NO COST to the county, and he is firedwhile someone like Turpin is allowed to continue to WASTE TAX PAYER MONEY :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

If you would for one second stop and think about how much Ropert Turpin has cost Escambia County and what we have gotten in return for it (stop and grab a bucket before you puke on your computer.) We pay him $70,000 a year. We bought him a new Cape Horn. We fill that Cape Horn with gas (at damn near $4.00 a gallon) so that he can go watch bridge rubble be deployed by Coast Guard Certified MASTER CAPTAINS in a LAARS area that is preapproved by the Army Corp as nothing but a SAND BOTTOM.:banghead:banghead:banghead And that's just one project!!!!! We bought him a new truck after his "transmission failed"... etc. etc. 

I'm so sick and tired of seeing our money pissed away. It's time for him to go. I for one think Paul should run for mayor, or county commissioner so that we can get rid of this waste of time and money. For what we as Escambia County Tax payers have wasted on Turpin we could have the entire gulf covered with artificial reefs. Let's get this guy gone. 



> *Bay Pirate (4/17/2008)*He might sometimes be challenged with *Scientific Analness*, but we all have our faults, that does notmake us bad people.


Oh yeah, and as far as "Scientific Analness" goes...the only analness I see is with his buddy Cliff Payne, and he can take a hike too. Maybe they can go raise sheep on a mountain together somewhere.:hoppingmad


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Rich.....yer getting a lil too political for my taste!...oke:toast


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Evensplit (4/16/2008)*Now that you're not part of the "establishment" any more, maybe we can get some answers - like why we really didn't apply for the destroyer, why we can't get the "Symphonia" as a reef, why the inshore reef permits have been buried, and why county vehicles can get submerged at the boat ramp without a DEP report, spill report, or an Investigation at the county.




You forgot something Jim. 



The new added cost to the county taxpayers for drystacking the county boat a Daybreak Marina. How much is that? $300 a month?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *X-Shark (4/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Evensplit (4/16/2008)*Now that you're not part of the "establishment" any more, maybe we can get some answers - like why we really didn't apply for the destroyer, why we can't get the "Symphonia" as a reef, why the inshore reef permits have been buried, and why county vehicles can get submerged at the boat ramp without a DEP report, spill report, or an Investigation at the county.
> ...


Wow, all kinds of good information coming out. How did he justify in his budget to spend $3600 a year to have the boat put in dry storage? He has a truck with a trailer hitch. What if he has to drive that boat up into escambia bay somewhere? All the gas he would burn in the boat, there is a ramp alot closer than daybreak. With the latest budget cuts going on, and there are gov't departments spending money like this still...NICE:banghead 

Lets hope Daybreak is giving him a free spot, because at $3600 a year we could have eight new reefs to fish on every year....:doh


----------



## RogueWaveJr (Jan 31, 2008)

I bite mytongue a lot and don't chime in everytime I see BS on this forum. But it looks like just a few guys with an ax to grind are attacking a guy thats done a heck of a lot for the reefs and other stuff. I have seen several times in the past where EvenSplit has posted some stuff that was pretty nasty so that doesnt surprise me much. At least Bay Pirate went and got some facts. Thanks man:clap



I have talked to Turpin several times about putting out our own reefs or buying some and he's been very helpful. 



I do feel bad that Capt. Paul got fired or replaced.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *RogueWaveJr (4/18/2008)*I bite mytongue a lot and don't chime in everytime I see BS on this forum. But it looks like just a few guys with an ax to grind are attacking a guy thats done a heck of a lot for the reefs and other stuff. I have seen several times in the past where EvenSplit has posted some stuff that was pretty nasty so that doesnt surprise me much. At least Bay Pirate went and got some facts. Thanks man:clap
> 
> I have talked to Turpin several times about putting out our own reefs or buying some and he's been very helpful.
> 
> I do feel bad that Capt. Paul got fired or replaced.


I think everyone is just tired of seeing the wastefulness. There is no way that you will ever convince me that Robert Turpin has as much experience with marine related issues as people like Capt. Paul Redman, or Eilene Beard, and many otherswho grasciously VOLUNTEER their time for the same department that pays hima salary of $70,000 plus all of the afforementioned expenses to conduct his "job". Now that we know that Escambia County is willing to spend $100,000 + on Marine Resources every year I would like to see the beuracracy eliminated, and that money actually put into the water here rather than wasted. Somehow we operated fine before Robert Turpin came along, and with the added money to the budget, I think we would do even better after he's gone. It's time for him to move on.


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

FIRING A GOOD MAN LIKE CAPT. PAUL REDMAN IS TOTAL POLITICAL BULL SHIT!! THERE IS NO DOUBT IN MY MIND THAT IT WAS DONE BECAUSE HE WORKED TOO HARD FOR US , AND THAT RUBBED SOMEONE THE WRONG WAY. 

AS FAR AS ROBERT , HE OVERSAW THE DEPLOYMENT OF OVER ONE HUNDRED BARGE LOADS OF BRIDGE RUBBLE IN THE LAST YEAR OR SO , AND HAS WORKED TO FIGHT THE ARMY CORPS ON REEF SIZE SO THAT WE CAN STILL DEPLOY "HOME MADE REEFS" . IF HE IS IN FACT "AGAINST US " WHY DOES HE ALWAYS SEEM TO BE WORKING FOR US?

IF YOU ARE CONCERNED ABOUT THE WASTE OF OUR TAX DOLLARS, LOOK UP HOW MANY MILLIONS HAVE BEEN ON "STUDYS" OF BAYOU TEXAR TRING TO FIGURE WHY IT IS GETTING SILTED IN AND DYING..:banghead:doh

AND THIS IS WHERE I GET OFF THE SOAP BOX FOR NOW


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *1923 (4/18/2008)*
> 
> AS FAR AS ROBERT , HE OVERSAW THE DEPLOYMENT OF OVER ONE HUNDRED BARGE LOADS OF BRIDGE RUBBLE IN THE LAST YEAR OR SO , AND HAS WORKED TO FIGHT THE ARMY CORPS ON REEF SIZE SO THAT WE CAN STILL DEPLOY "HOME MADE REEFS" . IF HE IS IN FACT "AGAINST US " WHY DOES HE ALWAYS SEEM TO BE WORKING FOR US?


First off, 1923, I hope you won't take this personally because I don't intend for it to be like that. I would love to be able to go fishing with you sometime or drink a beer. These are just somethings that I see that don't seem right to me. 

First of all, you are right. He did oversee the deployment of over one hundred barge loads of bridge rubble. And why was that necessary? Over 100 times he drove the county boat out over 15 miles offshore to observe preapproved materials being dropped in a preapproved location by Master Captains. He almost blew this reef for us too by making it too difficult for the company to put the materials down, but luckily they had a contract. So what do you think the cost to the county was for 100+ trips offshore at $4.00/gallon of gas to watch this stuff be deployed when all he had to do was make 2 or 3 suprise trips out there while they were dumping to insure correct deployment. 

And as far as fighting the Army Corp of Engineers on reef size goes, you need to go have a talk with some of the folks that know better.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The problem with all of the argumentssupporting Robert is that the evidence all comes from....Robert.

If you ask him about how he's doing at his job, what do you think he's going to tell you?

I never said Robert was anti-reef. He's all for Refugia reefs. Hehas stated that he is againstinshore FISHING reefs. Have you asked him how he feels about inshore artificial reefs for fishermen?I have discussed it with him. He told me that as a marine bilogisthe understands a lot more about it than the general public, and thatinshore reefs will harm the Grouper and snapper. 

In March, 2007, at the monthly marine resources meeting,Robert was challenged about the 6 inch maximum requirement for rebar protrusion on reefs and why he was using the requirement to refuse loads. Robert toldabout 100 people in attendance that he had the documenmtation to supportthis "sitting somewhere on my desk"and then he looked George Touart in the eye and said that he would produce the documentthe next mondaymorning. Not surprisingly he could not produce the document. When we asked George about it, he told us to let it go because Robert was too busy. Now the rebar requirements show up almost a year later in an ACOE proposal - PROPOSAL.

As for the U-Boat incident, when we calledseveral county offices about itcounty back in January, nobody that we called knew about it, including the county commissioners office - the commissioners were unavailable. All the county motor pool could tell us was that he got a new truck but they didn't know why.

If there was in fact an investigation done, then I stand corrected on that issue. 

In Park with the parking brake on...wow, that's quite a startling development - could have easily killed someone. I would assume that Ford would accept some of the liability in this issue and conduct their own ionvestigation into the cause.


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Cricket's chirping!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *holy Spear-it (4/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> Cricket's chirping!






OK....I'll ask. What does that mean?:letsparty


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Turpin is a trough suckin' bitch! Survive in the private sector like Capt. Pauland prove that you are not a worthless trough sucker (like Turpin andmany otherstate employees.) Turpin did not stand up for our rights against the feds.

And while I'm at it neither did the states of Alabama, Louisiana, and Mississippi. In my opinion people who live in these states should not be allowed to harvest any snapper do to their state's unwillingness to address the federal regulations.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Kinda curious??? How Does a Park Brake and a Tranny fail at the Same Time?? I have heard this from other folks who's vehicles accidently went into the water. How do both Fail at the Exact same time? Amazing!!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, its time for Turpin to go, and it's time we made that happen. It's time that we got someone in that position that is pro-artificial reefs, pro-fishermen, and not a typical beuracrat. If everyone would write their county commissioners, we could make this happen. You can look up your commissioners contact information at the following website. http://www.myescambia.com. This is your county government, and these are your county employees. Its about time that they realized that. I for one am sick and tired of the way that our county has been operating with respect to our marine resources. Let's use this as an opportunity to make a change. If they will run off Capt. Paul, then there is no telling what else they will do.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Dude if Robert is worken 80+ plus hour weeks, he needs to get some time managment skills


----------



## benandunnit (Mar 5, 2008)

A man can do a lot of damage in 80+ hours a week. Maybe we should encourage him to work 20?


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

IthinkI prefer, _SCIENTIFIC ANALNESS_ over, _IDIOTIC ASSININITY, the latter appears uncureable and spreads much more easily!_

One isa result of overeducation, the other is caused from drinking the local water unfiltered!

:clap


----------



## ShesTheBoss (Apr 20, 2008)

This morning at church I heard somebody telling my husband what he read on this website and I had to see it for myself. I work in the same building as Robert, and I have never seen anybody as enthusiastic about reefs. I know he puts out a list of the reefs he's made on the County website. Some of the garbage I have read on here should make y'all ashamed of yourselves!

I don't know who this Spearfisher is, but it you should remove bible scripture from the same place you write viscious lies and hateful words. The Lord's words should not be brought down into the sewer with you. You should be ashamed of yourself. I pray that you seek God's counsel to rid yourself of such hatred.

As for the other couple of people making such outlandish accusations, why don't you come down to Robert's office and educate yourself about what is really going on? I hope not everybody on this website isn't so ignorant. I guess there's always a few losers in every crowd.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

*Go get'em mama, I'm behind you all the way!*

:clap



> *ShesTheBoss (4/20/2008)*This morning at church I heard somebody telling my husband what he read on this website and I had to see it for myself. I work in the same building as Robert, and I have never seen anybody as enthusiastic about reefs. I know he puts out a list of the reefs he's made on the County website. Some of the garbage I have read on here should make y'all ashamed of yourselves!
> 
> I don't know who this Spearfisher is, but it you should remove bible scripture from the same place you write viscious lies and hateful words. The Lord's words should not be brought down into the sewer with you. You should be ashamed of yourself. I pray that you seek God's counsel to rid yourself of such hatred.
> 
> As for the other couple of people making such outlandish accusations, why don't you come down to Robert's office and educate yourself about what is really going on? I hope not everybody on this website isn't so ignorant. I guess there's always a few losers in every crowd.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ShesTheBoss (4/20/2008)*This morning at church I heard somebody telling my husband what he read on this website and I had to see it for myself. I work in the same building as Robert, and I have never seen anybody as enthusiastic about reefs. I know he puts out a list of the reefs he's made on the County website. Some of the garbage I have read on here should make y'all ashamed of yourselves!
> 
> I don't know who this Spearfisher is, but it you should remove bible scripture from the same place you write viscious lies and hateful words. The Lord's words should not be brought down into the sewer with you. You should be ashamed of yourself. I pray that you seek God's counsel to rid yourself of such hatred.
> 
> As for the other couple of people making such outlandish accusations, why don't you come down to Robert's office and educate yourself about what is really going on? I hope not everybody on this website isn't so ignorant. I guess there's always a few losers in every crowd.


Aside from working in the same building as Robert, upon what are you basing your assesment of the situation? Robert told you so?

Nobody in this countyhas put more effort into the artificial reef program, habitat development, fisheries management, and education than Capt. Paul Redman. It is well known that Robert dislikes Paul, and Robert has the direct line to the County administrator. I'll go out on a limb and guess that Robert didn't speak highly of Paul to his new boss, and likely had a hand in the process. I may be wrong, but I doubt it. 

People get so passionate and emotional about this topic becausemany are slowly losing their livelihoods and Robert has a lot of control over their futures.Robert has done little to support them, and usually makes things more difficult. It's hard paying the salary of someone that is trying to make it difficult for you to take care of your family.

I usually take the brunt of the "Defend Robert" effort. I have been called ignorant,a liar, a loser, and worse. I try to keep things logical and factual. Occasionally I may let my frustration get the best of me and get more aggressive than I should. If I am proven wrong in one of my statements, I will gladly correct it. 

I have been attending Reef meetings since farther back than I can remember. I have written letters, traveledthroughout the state, and met with state and federal officials concerning these issues. I have spenthours on the phone with officials from around the country trying to gain support for reefing projects. I havehad numerous conversations withRobert. If any of you that like tothrash me can say the same, then jump on in - I'll buy you a beer, agree with me or not.

I have no motivation in this issue other than I care.

As for your post....



> *ShesTheBoss (4/20/2008)*...why don't you come down to Robert's office and educate yourself about what is really going on? I hope not everybody on this website isn't so ignorant...


The Irony of thatstatement is priceless.


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

The reason Turpin followed all them deployments of rubble out is because when he retires from his county job he will captain a charter boat and know just where to fish them said reefs. 

Someone told folks on here about a year ago just how Turpin was and how little he was helping recreational fishermen in this area. But they all said that person was crazy. Now that person is sitting back laughing because of what they predicted has come true. He has had 7 + years to improve boat ramps and it took a hurricane to even get a few of them done. I have spoken with him also in the past and he studdered so much about why he hasnt had more reefs put out and could only comment about oyster reefs in escambia bay!He blames it on NAS and ACOE. 

Capt Paul sorry about how you were mistreated dude. But did you really expect less you have worked along side of some of the folks now you tell us some good stories.Unless you were threatened with a gag order?

Now if you need a ball park or an equsetrian park Robert Turpin will jump through loops to get it done. But don't ask for anything to do with improving fisheries.

Good Luck in your future Capt Paul. maybe one day you can take over Turpin's job and finally get some real work done.

PS I smell a BAY RAT. arrrrrgggggg mates. Hint Hint!!! :banghead


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *ShesTheBoss (4/20/2008)*This morning at church I heard somebody telling my husband what he read on this website and I had to see it for myself. I work in the same building as Robert, and I have never seen anybody as enthusiastic about reefs. I know he puts out a list of the reefs he's made on the County website. Some of the garbage I have read on here should make y'all ashamed of yourselves!
> 
> I don't know who this Spearfisher is, but it you should remove bible scripture from the same place you write viscious lies and hateful words. The Lord's words should not be brought down into the sewer with you. You should be ashamed of yourself. I pray that you seek God's counsel to rid yourself of such hatred.
> 
> As for the other couple of people making such outlandish accusations, why don't you come down to Robert's office and educate yourself about what is really going on? I hope not everybody on this website isn't so ignorant. I guess there's always a few losers in every crowd.


First and foremost, let me apologize wholeheartedly if I offended anyone in any way. That was never my intention. These things get heated sometimes and things get said hastily. I do agree with Bay Pirate that this subject needs to be approached objectively, openly, and with class (though I may not agree with other things said.) 

I think the thing that infuriated me the most was that after all that Paul has done for this community with respect to the marine environment and other issues he was dismissed so promptly, and without explanation. This only leaves speculation. Who initiated his dismissal? What was the motivation behind his dismissal, etc.? Since there is no one, including Robert Turpin, who has done more for Escambia County's marine environment, it can obviously not have anything to do with a lack of involvement or productivity on his part. The only logical explanation that anyone sees is that he has been outspoken with respect to the job, or lack there of, that Robert Turpin has done with our marine resources, and therefore the job of the county that supports him. Whoever is ultimately responsible for Paul's dismissal, which I think we deserve an honest answer with regards to this question, I think that it is evident to all that Robert as the head of the Marine Advisory Committee probably had a hand in it. If someone can show me proof that this is not the case, then I will apologize and delete my posts. I would have no problem doing that. 

In addition to this incident, there are several other things concerning Robert that have raised significant concerns in the past that have been addressed and routinely dismissed. These include, but are not limited to the following: 

1. Robert has been so difficult to work with that government officials have stated that Escambia County will never get another artificial reef like the Oriskany so long as he is involved.

2. As the Chief of the Marine Resources Division (the person you would think would want as many artificial reefs on the bottom as possible) he has blown several opportunities to get some amazing artificial reefs to our area. There are currently 1000 army tanks sitting on Eglin Airforce base that are up for grabs for reefs, and we are doing nothing about it. 

3. Robert has stated numerous times that he does not support artificial reefs for fishermen.

4. Robert will stand up in front of 50 members of the RFRA and tell them that he is opposed to the Army Corp of Engineers proposed reef changes that would make it impossible to place reefs on the bottom, but then you find out that he and Cliff Payne (ACOE) are good buddies, and all indications point to the fact that some of the verbage in the proposed changes comes straight from Robert.

5. Just like any good beuracrat, he has created a job for himself. He has made himself important to the county by convincing them that his position is a necessity when it is not. The over $100,000 that the county spent on him last year could easily have been spent to make Pensacola one of the best fishing and diving communities in the world, but instead we get to watch Robert drive around burning county money while we fire VOLUNTEERS that do more for the county than Robert does.

6. When every interested party in the panhandle, including mayors, county commissioners, and representatives from other counties were present at the FWC Snapper meeting that could have changed our charter fishing industry forever, Robert was no where to be found even though he was asked to attend.

7. When several of these issues were raised at a recorded Marine Advisory Committee meeting last year George Tuart stood up to defend Robert, but never addressed any of the issues. In fact, when it was brought to the attention of others at the county, the tape of the meeting could not be produced, and when it was finally produced the half of the meeting that addressed these grievances against Robert were mysteriously not on the tape. 

These are just a few things at issue with Robert Turpin as a county employee. As I have stated in the past. I do not know him personally, so I can not speak to his personal character, but you would think that with so many questions raised by so many people concerning the way that he does his job that the county would at least sit up and act like they care, and if nothing else set the record straight on his behalf. But they do not. This is what infuriates me. 

For the record. I wish we didn't have to do things like this. I would much rather just go fishing. But I will never let our government forget who they work for...me and every other tax paying citizen in Escambia County. If I wanted to get rid of Robert because I didn't like the color of his hair, that would be my perogative to raise that issue with my commissioner. But I think it is clear that the grievances with Robert go much farther than just petty differences.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (4/21/2008)*Thanks for your post EVENSPLIT,I appreciateone presented in a civil and inteligent manner, unlike some of the "*crap*" we get on here (hint).....here's another viewpoint: (BTW, I am guessing you drink bottled/fltered water oke)


If you're (hint) is meant to imply that some of my posts are "crap", I'd like to add thataside from your stating that Robert isa really great guy, and is working really hard, and he really likes reefs, none of the specific issues have been addressed. Issues like:

How many reef deployment grants has Escambia county applied for lately?

How many "monitoring" grants hasEscambia countyapplied for?

Where has all of the monitoring money gone?

Whyhasn't Robert provided the infamous REBAR documentation he said he had more than a year ago?

Where is the nearshore LAARS application? We've been talking about this for nearly a decade now. 

Paul Redman has succeeded in getting the FWC board to agree to the need for nearshore reef habitat, and they have encouraged him to continue his efforts and pledgedtheir assistance.We (the county) should be <U>aggressively</U> pursuing that goal. But we're not.

I know very well how difficult the system is. I was working with reef permits in Florida and Alabama long before Roberts' job even existed. I applaud your efforts in Santa Rosa County, and I believe you're honestly trying to help. Thanks for your efforts.

I have started drinkingbottled/filtered water since they started dredging bayou Chico because I'm on Peoples water,but this time I'll take a Guiness.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I know Paul has started RFRA. How many reefs has he deployed? Just wondering because I sit here reading this and its hard to get educated on it without some facts about Paul . I have heard the arguements on both sides about Robert, now lets hear what Paul has done so I can make my decision on where to stand, other than the statement "He has done alot".


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *DoneDeal2 (4/21/2008)*I know Paul has started RFRA. How many reefs has he deployed? Just wondering because I sit here reading this and its hard to get educated on it without some facts about Paul . I have heard the arguements on both sides about Robert, now lets hear what Paul has done so I can make my decision on where to stand, other than the statement "He has done alot".


Good questions, and a very valid point. I'll get things started, and I hope that more will add to it.

I can't say an exact number of reefs, but I know there have been quite a few that came out of the RFRA. Some of them have gone to Alabama becauseof permitting problems in Escambia County.

Paul started the "Reef Rangers" program, to help educate kids about fisheries issues. He has visited several local schools, provided educational materials, helped them design and build reefs of their own, and has given away free fishing equipment to the kids to help themget involved.

Paul has traveled around the state trying to generate support for the construction of artificial reefs for essential marine habitat. He has successfully gained the support of the board of commissioners of the FWC.

Paul has come up with new and innovative ways to create habitat in areas that desperately need it - like Escambia County. "Mooring" reefs in the bay and the no-take zones being prime examples.

When the County reef program stagnated because Robert was so busy, Paul volunteered to help manage the program so that the reef building process could continue.

Paul through the RFRA has done everything he can to make it easy for the "average guy" to be able to build economically and ecologically responsible reefs that the average guy can safely deploy on his own. When someone needed help, he and the RFRA were more than eager to assist or teach if need be.

The RFRA was and continues to be a crucial voicein promoting sound fisheries management in *<U>our area</U>* byproviding credible evidence of the state of <U>*our*</U> local fishery and supporting the responsibleand effective regulation of <U>*our *</U>fishery.

Paul has done all of this without being paid, and he has spent a great deal of his own money to support the cause.


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

> *DoneDeal2 (4/21/2008)*I know Paul has started RFRA. How many reefs has he deployed? Just wondering because I sit here reading this and its hard to get educated on it without some facts about Paul . I have heard the arguements on both sides about Robert, now lets hear what Paul has done so I can make my decision on where to stand, other than the statement "He has done alot".


*Aparently not enough.*

*I GOT FIRED:banghead*



*Ive also put out a couple reefs.*


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Evensplit,

my post to youwas intended to be complimentary and I'll take you up on that beer sometime,I fit those guidlines.

Sorry you misunderstood,my "crap"comment; itwas in reference to the previous postfrom "_crappie_" who has now decided to implythat Itoo maypose a threat to reefs, or the marine environment issues; now that's really funny.I am _threatening_ to<U>try </U>and put down a 112 ft vessel at this very moment. 

Oh and by the way, the guy helping me to guide me throughthis process is employed by Escambia County, he is that well known Reef Hater, Robt Turpin.

I would suggest before someone starts adding me to the foray of slakers and hinderences on any Marine issues, they might want to call or speak with Paul 1st and see if he would endorse such idocy. I tend to target my efforts more to the inshore, but I have been supportive of Paul and the RFRA! You guys are drinking beer coming out of _my donated refrigerator_.:toast

I choose not to be a member of the RFRA so that should some issue related to any RFRA work come before our committee, itdoes not force me to recuse myself; thereby rendering any of mysupport mute.

Have a great day, I'm *finito* on this issue, I've said allI can say, andhad all the funI care to have on this subject.

I support:
<LI>the RFRA</LI><LI>I support artificial reefs</LI><LI>I support sensible management of our marineresources</LI><LI>I support all the inshore oyster reefs we can deploy</LI><LI>i support the deployment of inshore larger reefs, if someone can figure out to to do it, and if the science indicates we won't do any harm to our offshore fishing and resources</LI><LI>I support inshore fishing as much or more than anyone in this area; without my efforts and Tony aka Voodoo Lounges assitence, *we'd be fishing for REDS with a 22-26* inch slot right this minute, make no mistake about it. AnotherStateregulation proposal attemptedbased on incomplete science and information.</LI><LI>The constructive use of the forum, it provides a great community service, thanks Chris!</LI><LI>*I support Paul for Mayor!:clap*</LI>

I do not support:
<LI>idiotsthat spew "_inaccurate crappola_" on the forum :sick (no reference to any one particualr person, or any one particular idiot)</LI><LI>the hatred of Robt Turpin</LI><LI>the killing of fish or wildlife just for the thrill, or for the kill itself</LI><LI>propagating regualtions for our fishery based on inaccurate or incomplete data</LI>

*FINITO! my lips are sealed, my fingers are frozenopcorn!*


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

*So Captain Paul... Are you gonna run for Mayor, or what???:letsdrink*


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

well said Bay Pirate, well said. :clap

P.S. would you like a job in Escambia County?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *DoneDeal2 (4/21/2008)*I know Paul has started RFRA. How many reefs has he deployed? Just wondering because I sit here reading this and its hard to get educated on it without some facts about Paul . I have heard the arguements on both sides about Robert, now lets hear what Paul has done so I can make my decision on where to stand, other than the statement "He has done alot".






I can not give you a exact number by any means.



Without trying to toot my own horn, as there were other people involved also.



But I personally had my hands on building 120 reefs last year.


----------

